# Advice req'd re: FP nib replacement



## Mack C. (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a customer looking very seriously at one of my Jr. Statesman II FPs.

The original nib is too fine to his liking. He would like it replaced with a broader nib.

He has 3 FPs at the present time: a Penman with a BB nib, a Lamy with an 11 nib, and a Sailor with an F2 nib. I have no idea what this all means, but he would prefer a nib such as on the Lamy.

Is it possible to replace the original Jr. Statesman II nib with a Lamy 11 nib?

Can you offer an alternative broader nib than the fine one that comes with the Jr. States. II at a reasonable cost! I see CS USA has a Med. nib to fit the Jr. Statesman.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 24, 2011)

You might try an email to Pendamonium, inquiring about this ad:

http://www.pendamonium.com.au/Accessories/Lamy-Nib.html


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 24, 2011)

Mack - PM sent - Hope the info will help.


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks to both Ed & Mike for you assistance in this regard!


----------

